# Diesel Fuel for Heating 55 gallons Free



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I filled my boats diesel fuel tanks (370 gallons) in 2002, intending to go cruising for a few years. Stuff happened, stopped us, then my health challenges, heart attack, etc prevented us going. So, my 46' motor sailor is for sale and I have removed all the fuel, used "Fuel Tank Cleaner" after pumping the fuel through water seperator & 10 micorn filter. I let it set for a few days and pumped the top 35 to 45 gallons from each 55 gal, barrel back into my boat's three fuel tanks. I will top off with new fuel.

I have about 55 gallons of diesel fuel that I don't want to use in my boat's engine. If you heat your home or deer camp with fuel, you can have it free. Reply, or text 850-572-twelve twenty five. Text and come and get it. You can keep the 55 gallon plastic barrel Don't call as I'm hard of hearing & these [email protected]#%& $5,000 hearing aids are a ripoff!

Old Flat Head Tom, by Bayou Chico


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

very generous of you, tom. that's at least a hundred $ worth of heating fuel.
jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Or anyone who has a military vehicle that runs on all sorts a fuels would work too......


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom, is 19 year old fuel is still viable after your filtration and settling process? You're the diesel mechanic, but there are kids in college younger than that fuel.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> Tom, is 19 year old fuel is still viable after your filtration and settling process? You're the diesel mechanic, but there are kids in college younger than that fuel.


i think he prefaced the condition of the fuel by saying he thought it might be good to burn, not use in an engine.
just a thought.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i think he prefaced the condition of the fuel by saying he thought it might be good to burn, not use in an engine.
> just a thought.
> jack


"after pumping the fuel through water seperator & 10 micorn filter. I let it seet for a few days and pumped the top 35 to 45 gallons from each 55 gal, barrel back into my boat's three fuel tanks. I will top off with new fuel."

I think he is giving away the 30 gal he didn't want to put back in the boat. I don't know anything about diesel fuel or engines, and know Tom is a retired mechanic, it's a genuine question.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think he is giving away the 30 gal he didn't want to put back in the boat. I don't know anything about diesel fuel or engines, and know Tom is a retired mechanic, it's a genuine question. 


your objection is noted but overruled.
jack


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

FREE Diesel fuel, no water, just 19 years old. I have been repairing boat diesel engines since completing formal training 40+ years ago. I began my diesel engine repair business here in 2002, specializing in Perkins 4.108's, because "Ma Perkins" built over 500,000 of these engines, mostly used in farm tractors, fork lifts, generators & a few in sailboats, Why ? So many? Because they are GOOD! We have rebuilt over 2oo of these engines. Most failed because of old, dirty fuel, lack of proper maintenance, over heating and over propping (like driving your loaded truck uphill in high gear}

This fuel came from my boat, which I had filled at a local marina in 2002, as we were planning another long trip, but s__t happens. So we kept our boat ready to go, but more s__t happens. Family members passed, I had a bungled hip replacement, recovered but NO BALANCE. Then heart attack, skin cancer and all of a sudden I am 83 years old!.

That is why we are selling our boat we have had 39 years, were married aboard off Long Beach,CA, retired in 1988 and sailed away for 14 years of dream like cruising. It was better than we had dreamed!.

Sorry for the long "Tom Story", but many of you know me,,,,,


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

If anybody on here runs hot water pressure washers this would probably be great in those burners


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, I guess none of our PFF friends are interested in this FREE 50 gallons of diesel fuel, so Monday I will post on other sites. Text me at 850-572-1225 and come and get it. I'll help you load the barrel.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

110 gallons of 20 year old diesel fuel that has been run through a water separator and a 10 micron filter,
It is in two plastic 55 gallon barrels that will weigh about 400 pounds each. I will not use it in any of my diesel engines. It could be used in a heater. If you have 2 empty barrels, bring them in your truck & I will help you pump the fuel into them.
Come and get it, FREE. Text me at 850-572-1225. PLEASE don't call as I am hard of hearing even with these new $5,085 hearing aids


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

It is GONE! Rusty is going to take it home to GA & use in his parts washers. Thanks to all who replied
!


----------

